# best place to get DNA test done?



## lynne192

hey all i am wondering if anyone can recommend a good/reliable company to get DNA test done? i heard cellmark is good and one CSA use but can't seem to find a price for them?


----------



## billy2mm

the csa will pay for one for you hun :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

only if the guy wasn't my son's father if he is then he would need to pay for it....


----------



## billy2mm

yes the father needs to pay for it. ifits him thats wanting it and you dont have any doubt about whether or not he is the father then thats ok imo.


----------



## lynne192

he is expecting me to pay for it.


----------



## billy2mm

tell him to piss off!! 

he wants it done he pays for it! just go through the csa and let them sort it out.


----------



## mum2beagain

if he disputes paying csa they will do the dna test then if he is the father hes the one that will get billed for it not u x


----------



## sweetlullaby

^^^
WSS

Also I've actually heard that boot's are selling dna testing kits for £39 BUT you then pay a further £130 or something to the actual dna company they use or something so it's about £169 or so in total.


----------



## lynne192

i would need a legal on and doubt the boots one would be more than peace of mind one.


----------



## lynne192

thank you all for your support and advice i went to CAB today and they said i was to laywer up... so went to family laywer today and waiting to talk with her.


----------

